# Upside down Warre



## woodfloorpete (Mar 23, 2015)

Can someone help me understand why the entrance to a Warre hive is usually put at the bottom of the hive instead of at the top? Wouldn't it make more sense to put the entrance at the top, let the bees start their brood nest there and move down as the colony grows?


----------

